# ב"ה



## Gabriel

Hi all,

What does the letters in the tittle mean?
I think it's an abbreviation or acronym.
I don't have context other that it was isolated in the margin of an invitation card for a Bat Mitzvah. The rest of the card was in Spanish. Doesn't seem to be a Baruch Ashem or something like that.

Thanks!


----------



## origumi

ב"ה = בעזרת השם means _with God's help_. We usually say or write it about thing that are about to happen in the future.
You may also see the Aramaic alternative בס"ד = בסייעתא דשמייא that means _with heavens' help_.


----------



## Drink

Some Jews have the tradition of writing it in the top corner of any written material. That is why it was on the invitation. Also note that the two vertical lines are not the letter yud, but gershayim (punctuation that sort of looks like quotation marks), which are used to indicate that it is an abbreviation.


----------



## Gabriel

Thanks javerim!


----------



## OsehAlyah

origumi said:


> ב"ה = בעזרת השם means _with God's help_. We usually say or write it about thing that are about to happen in the future.
> You may also see the Aramaic alternative בס"ד = בסייעתא דשמייא that means _with heavens' help_.


Interesting. Does it ever mean Baruch Chashem (ברוך השם)?


----------



## anipo

As far as I know, it doesn't.


----------



## OsehAlyah

anipo said:


> As far as I know, it doesn't.


I see.So when I SMS someone and I want to differentiate between Baruch Hashem and Beezrat Hashem how would I do it?


----------



## anipo

Just write the words for Baruch HaShem.


----------



## Yuval

ב"ה = בעזרת השם
בס"ד = בסעייתא דשמייא = בסיוע מהשמיים
those acronyms were traditionaly invented at least 1000 years ago
and traditionaly are being written in the up-right corner of a page, letter or any other written thing, as a decleration that every thing been written bellow
is by the help of the lord...
It was an act of modesty and lowliness. When A Rabbi was asked about somthing, so when he answered he was first declared that the answer i wrote is not a result of my  unlimited knowledge cause me the big rabbi is so super smart , but I was getting help from above to answer your question or doubt....Without that help of th lord, I would'nt know the answer at all.....it is the lord who gave me the thought and idea where to look the answer for you.....


----------



## Gabriel

Yuval said:


> ב"ה = בעזרת השם
> בס"ד = בסעייתא דשמייא = בסיוע מהשמיים


So, now, thanks to all you, I know what that means. now can somebody please enlighten me in how are they pronounced?

My guess (wild guess):
ב"ה = בעזרת השם Besaret Hashem
בס"ד = בסעייתא דשמייא = בסיוע מהשמיים Baseitah Dashimiah - Besiveh Mishamayim.


----------



## anipo

Yes, quite wild. But no damage done.

ב"ה = בעזרת השם  is pronounced b'ezrat hashem 
בסעייתא דשמייא  b'siata deshamaia
בסיוע מהשמיים  b'siua mehashamaim

The transliteration is according to Spanish, with the exception of the z in b'ezrat hashem, since there is no Hebrew ז sound in Spanish. Pronounce it as the z in the English word "zero".

Saludos.


----------



## Gabriel

Thanks!!!

(it would have been less wild had there been these little points and dashes that show the vowels and that distinguish for example the P from the F and the V from the U from the O  )


----------



## Drink

anipo said:


> Yes, quite wild. But no damage done.
> 
> ב"ה = בעזרת השם  is pronounced b'ezrat hashem
> *בסיעתא דשמייא  b'si'ata dishmaia*
> בסיוע מהשמיים  b'siua mehashamaim
> 
> The transliteration is according to Spanish, with the exception of the z in b'ezrat hashem, since there is no Hebrew ז sound in Spanish. Pronounce it as the z in the English word "zero".
> 
> Saludos.


----------

